# Horrorfind Weekend, Baltimore Sept 25-27 2009



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy and I are planning on going to Horrorfind on Saturday Sept. 26th. Anyone else planning on going? We'd love to get to meet up with some forum folks.

Horrorfind Weekend 11 
September 25-27 2009
Hunt Valley Marriott (Just north of Baltimore)

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If any of you fine folks are going to be at Horrorfind this Saturday, I've made special T shirts so we'll be easy to spot. Do come up and introduce yourselves

With avatars:

DSCF2108 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Back decorated with our "The Lovers" tarot card I made for DarkLore's Tarot Card Challenge:

DSCF2109 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Close-ups (kind of):

DSCF2099 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2100 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

BTW, if you use this iron-on transfer designed for dark fabrics, stick with shirts that are 100% cotton. Spooky1's shirt is a cotton/poly blend and it bled through a little, giving him an unplanned vintage look.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Those shirts look nice! LOL! Yeah thats one way to show your a huantforum member. Do you guys live in Maryland? Shame terror and I can't make it. The only other major trip we are taking this year is to NJ for Trish's halloween party.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are GREAT shirts Roxy! You 2 have fun ... report back with all the fun details!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, we're going to be walking advertisements for the Haunt Forum. Maybe we should sell some ad space - there's still room on the shirts and then we'll look like NASCAR race drivers


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

What is horrorfind?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"The Spookiest Show On Earth" - or so says their web site

Check this link, jaege - has all the information you need:

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/


----------

